# A List of Stores that Haven't Dropped the Price Yet



## printrenori (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a helpful list of online stores that haven't yet dropped the price on the TouchPads. If you've found any stores, let me know and I'll post it here. Also if there's any mod interested in updating this thread, go right ahead. This thread is for stores that sell online only. Stores that are selling only in-store may have the old price on the site but may already be selling at the lower price in-store.

Additionally, just so you guys know SlickDeals also has a good list on this here.

http://www.buy.com/prod/hp-touchpad...n-apq8060-1-2ghz-1gb/q/loc/111/222442030.html (16)
http://www.buy.com/prod/hp-touchpad...n-apq8060-1-2ghz-1gb/q/loc/111/222442034.html (32)

Well CDW has dropped price, though they may be out of stock by now:
http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/HP-SmartBuy-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-16GB/2414076.aspx (16)
http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/HP-SmartBuy-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-32GB/2414065.aspx (32)
These from CDW haven't dropped however:
(alternate) http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/HP-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-16GB/2414079.aspx (16)
(alternate) http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/HP-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-32GB/2414059.aspx (32)

http://www.pcrush.com/product/Table...-b-g-n-Wireless-9.7-inch-IPS-TFT-1GB-RAM-16GB (16)
http://www.pcrush.com/product/Table...-b-g-n-Wireless-9.7-inch-IPS-TFT-1GB-RAM-32GB (32)
(alternative) http://www.pcrush.com/product/Table...mputer-Snapdragon-APQ8060-1.2GHz-Glossy-Black (16)

http://www.antonline.com/p_Hewlett-...Fi-16-GB-9.7-Inch-Tablet-Computer-_911141.htm (16)

http://www.thenerds.net/HEWLETT_PAC...on_APQ8060_12GHz_Glossy_Black.FB401UAABA.html (16)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM3428736402P?prdNo=1 (16?)
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5140985401P?prdNo=2 (32?)
(alternative) http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5140985501P?prdNo=4 (16?)
(alternative) http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5140985401P?prdNo=2 (32?)

http://www.neobits.com/hewlett_packard_hp_fb454ut_aba_hp_touchpad_fb454ut_p1383266.html (16?)
http://www.neobits.com/hewlett_packard_hp_fb356ut_aba_hp_touchpad_fb356ut_p1383267.html (32?)
(alternative) http://www.neobits.com/hewlett_packard_hp_fb401ua_aba_hp_touchpad_fb401ua_p1385376.html (16?)

https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB454UT#ABA (16)
https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA (32)

http://onlineshopping.pcmallgov.com...45477&sessid=4ce343cc458b4382be52dacaffdab5b7 (16)

NewEgg hasn't dropped but is out of stock for some reason. I'm guessing its possible that they're just listing out of stock and might still sell for the lower price later.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834158004 (16)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834158003 (32)


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Compusa hasnt dropped prices either.


----------



## printrenori (Aug 22, 2011)

According to their site, they're only selling the TP in store though.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

cdw just dropped the prices but their server keeps crashing!


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumored, Dixons.co UK will be dropping the price soon..

http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/touchpad-tablet-pc-32gb-10834969-pdt.html

from my twitter:
RT @paulruk: Word is Dixons will have the HP TouchPad for £89 and £115 online later today. Is it worth it if it won't be supported anymore?


----------



## crimsonghost (Jun 10, 2011)

my boss is on the phone with cdw rep and just bought 2


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah i've been trying to get thru over the phone too with no luck...  Hopefully my B&N order will ship!


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok after many attempts on the CDW site, it gave me so many errors then a prompt to call for an order.

Some how one of the windows actually poped up at the page started to display the message for calling. 
Went to click add to shopping cart and it took it. 
Went through the whole process and I guess i got a cookie that got stuck and i was able to buy online.

Already got a 16 gig from bestbuy yesterday. Today from CDW a 32 gig. with tax and shipping is just under 175. Still a steal!

Got an email to confirm. So i am hoping with all the mix up on thier site, i wont get another email to tell me they cant honor it. KEEPING THE FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ended up scoring a 32 gig from CDW after about ten minutes of getting errors.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've given up on my CDW order...

And newegg has changed the status of the 16GB to "Out of Stock" even though they never changed the price on any of them...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

acex008 said:


> I've given up on my CDW order...
> 
> And newegg has changed the status of the 16GB to "Out of Stock" even though they never changed the price on any of them...


Newegg still has some.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834158004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834158003
They had each listed twice for some reason with the picture for one in portrait and the other in landscape.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

CDW are out of STOCK as of my call to them just now


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI: Try those links again. Newegg lists all 4 as out of stock. I just got my order thru CDW! Ordered 2 and received the confirmation email. Hopefully they'll honor the order!


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just able to get my order in as well. Let's hope we get our touchpads!


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

Same here.. Slow as .H.... but managed to pick up a 32gb ... had to be very patient with the site..


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got off the phone with support from CDW and they were already sold out before my order was even processed


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup. got an email from their sells department. Not filling my order, OUT OF STOCK. grr


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Still waiting for my out of stock email from cdw. Tried calling to confirm, but all I keep getting is, "thank you for calling cdw" and then nothing. Frustrating.


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Still waiting for my out of stock email from cdw. Tried calling to confirm, but all I keep getting is, "thank you for calling cdw" and then nothing. Frustrating.


The same thing happened to me and I just pressed 2 and it transferred me to customer service. I think they turned off the menu option so they won't have to deal with customers.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

KingSky said:


> The same thing happened to me and I just pressed 2 and it transferred me to customer service. I think they turned off the menu option so they won't have to deal with customers.


OR just stay on hold, that is what i did and after about 10 minutes someone picked up.


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got off the phone with CDW and they are not filling my order :-(


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

supposedly insight has them at the sale price...


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

botero said:


> supposedly insight has them at the sale price...


I have been trying for almost 45 minutes. this website is impossible right now.

Update:
I finally got it to work after about 90 minutes. They show 300 16gb and 5600 32gb in-stock. I finally got all of the way through the process in Chrome after failing at some point in the order/checkout process several times. Set up an account first because it was really frustrating to get the checkout and have the registration fail several times. As I was trying the stock was depleting so I hope that it is fairly accurate.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

how they got that many stock this late???...hmmm


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I keep getting error after i type in my credit card and hit review. insight site, says 304 in stock

I JUST NEED 1


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

"LingK said:


> I keep getting error after i type in my credit card and hit review. insight site, says 304 in stock
> 
> I JUST NEED 1


Maybe try calling them

Sent from my I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

they dont open til 8 am. but I will then. Thought I was all set with Barnes and Noble at 12:30 this morning but nope. Called this morning and what they told me was they were pretty much sold out before the sale even started.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a 32g order online with insight, however, I am waiting for an email to tell me they cant fill it. Keeping my fingers crossed that they dont. 
I already have a 16g but want a 32 for extra storage of media, like porn. LOL j.k music, movies, resume, extra apps and just plain oh ROM related stuff. 
I opted for overnight shipping... hoping that pushes the order to the front and fills it sooner.


----------

